# Specialized Jett 29er



## B3nNbiKer (31. März 2012)

Hallo,
wir suchen gerade für meine Frau ein neues Bike, da ich begeisterter 29er fahrer bin dachte ich das dies auch was für meine Frau ist. Unser blick fiel auf das 2012 neu erschinene jett 29er. Weshalb ich ein Neues Thema aufgemacht habe ist folgendes, fährt jeman ein neues jett 29er mit einem 15 Zoll Rahmen der mir Bilder schicken oder hier ins Forum reinstellen Kann? Wäre echt super! Meine zweites anliegen wäre, falls es die ein oder andere frau gibt die so ein Bike besitzt ob man an den 15 zoll rahmen noch einen Römer kindersitz befestigen kann oder ob das von dem ich ausgehe nicht mehr möglich ist!!
Hoffenlich könnt ihr mir helfen, alle händler in der nähe haben kein 15 Zoll rahmen da und bestellen tun die so einen wohl auch nicht so gerne!!

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Tiri (31. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin es vor rund 4 Wochen probegefahrenin kleinster Größe, also 15 Zoll. War vorab versteift auf ein 29" und wollte auf Brechen und Biegen unbedingt ein Spezi haben 
Also es fährt sich soweit gut (was aber immer subjektiv ist). Enttäuscht war ich darüber dass es mir nicht so steif vorkam, nicht so den Vorwärtsdrang hatte.

Im Vergleich dazu konnte ich zeitgleich auch ein Orba Alma fahren und habe mich letztendlich auch für Orbea  entschieden. Schon alleine die Verarbeitung des Rahmens überzeugte mich bei Orbea.

Bezüglich Römersitz kann ich nichts dazu sagen.

Warum schwebt ihr gerade ein Spezi Jett 29er vorm Auge ? Also optisch gesehen .. hust.. hm .. gefällt es mir heute nicht mehr.. Bilder dazu findest du in der Größe 15" im Inet sehr viele. es ist halt mM gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil der Rahmen sehr weit nach unten geht in Bezug auf die 29 Räder.

VG,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3nNbiKer (31. März 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort, aber wenn es so viele bilder im I-net gibt und ich keine finde, könntest du mir ein paar links schicken?
lg


----------



## Tiri (31. März 2012)

Größe S


----------



## Tiri (31. März 2012)

Größe M


----------



## B3nNbiKer (31. März 2012)

Danke hab jetzt nach langen suchen ein s 15 zoll rahmen gefunden, vielen dank für deine mühen!


----------

